# Te or Ni Dominant?



## Jordan J (Apr 1, 2015)

How could I tell whether I am Te or Ni dominant? Please don't answer with questions concerning how I interact with other people. In other words, don't focus on the introversion or extroversion aspect of it, but more on how INTJs and ENTJs think. How do INTJs and ENTJs differ in how they approach learning, thinking, studying, epistemology, method of seeking truth, etc. I think I'm ENTJ. I just have my doubts every now and then, and I'm hoping this will help.


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

Would you say you are more of an implementer or a planner? xNTJs may describe themselves as both, as Ni and Te will make them great long-term planners as well as doers, but which comes more naturally to you? Once you have an idea in your head, are you inclined to act on it immediately in order to make it a reality, or you more likely to first develop an internal, long-term plan for your idea before you act? Would you say you use your Ni mainly to support your Te (e.g. being able to see the future implications of your actions), or Te mainly to support Ni (planning and working toward a specific goal?)

What is your weakness, and how do you act under stress? Do you have more trouble with making quick decisions and acting in the moment, or with accessing your personal values to decide an issue? How comfortable are you with your feelings? Do you find it easy and even preferable to ignore them completely in favor of what's logical, or are you more likely to ruminate on them and even let them serve as the supportive "backbone" to your logical decisions?

Just some questions for you to think about, I am by no means an expert but if you are unsure of your dominant function, it may help to instead look at the inferior function, which may be easier to identify within yourself.


----------



## KillingTroubleShooter (Mar 25, 2015)

ENTJs have Te first so their top priority is functionality and effieciency, they'll probably spend more time making judgements on things and thinking about many things rather than planning (but will still be really forward-thinking), they're also not into artistic things at all. Their Se is tertiary so they'll probably like sports and working out more than INTJs (but these may too, to a lesser extent), they're clearly more jock-like.
INTJs have Ni first so they'll be planning and daydreaming most of the time, then thinking on top of it, they have a universal view with many perspectives and are more introspective than ENTJs. They might like arts a tad more than an ENTJ would, i know one which really likes dramaturgy but the ENTJ i know thinks that if something is only meant to be beautiful than it loses meaning. Their Se is inferior so they might struggle with over indulgence regarding food and things like that.

Edit: INTJs are more open-minded than ENTJs


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

The cognitive function stack for INTJ is Ni-Te-Fi-Se. For ENTJ it is Te-Ni-Se-Fi. 

Here's a side-by-side comparison of the two types. 

INTJ versus ENTJ

I think you'll see that ENTJ "take charge" kind of type, whereas the INTJ is going to hang back and make sure they have all their "ducks in a row" before they speak up. 

Ni Dom - INTJ

Ni is the most subconscious process of all the functions, thus Ni users can often organize complex abstractions rapidly without much conscious effort. For an INTJ, dominant Ni is extremely visual, meaning they can easily "picture" concepts in their heads. They are adept at grasping the "big picture," and generally see things comprehensively, rather than just the parts. The danger with Ni is being "too much in your own head," thus cut off from reality. Their own internal fantasies of how things are, and could be, may become of greater interest to them than what really is. Ni doms need to develop their secondary Te to help "ground them" with a dose of reality about the world outside their heads.

Introverted Intuiton

Te Dom - ENTJ

Te is extremely methodical, efficient, data-driven, and fact oriented. It organized data, quantifies it, and carefully interprets it. It strives to be systematic and objective in collecting information and analyzing it correctly. It is calm, cool, and collected. It cares about the facts more than it cares how others may feel about them, so someone who is Te dom can be prone to being considered somewhat blunt, straightforward, and may even come off as insensitive to others. It is good for them to take the time to learn tact. A strong secondary Ni can be developed to help Te doms be somewhat less abrasive in delivering factual data. 

Extroverted Thinking


----------



## lovecrazy (Apr 10, 2015)

They'll probably spend more time making judgements on things and thinking about many things rather than planning (but will still be really forward-thinking), they're also not into artistic things at all. Their Se is tertiary so they'll probably like sports and working out more than INTJs (but these may too, to a lesser extent), they're clearly more jock-like.???

_______________________
GuL


----------



## HARVA (Jan 20, 2015)

lovecrazy said:


> They'll *probably* spend more time making judgements on things and thinking about many things rather than planning (but will still be really forward-thinking), they're also not into artistic things *at all*. Their Se is tertiary so they'll *probably* like sports and working out more than INTJs (but these may too, to a lesser extent), they're *clearly* more jock-like.*???*
> 
> _______________________
> GuL


 @lovecrazy reference?


----------



## Doran Seth (Apr 4, 2015)

As an INTJ, I would say my introverted intuition gives me ideas which I trust implicitly, and my extroverted thinking works backwards to validate these ideas and give them form which allows me to share and explain them properly. 

From what I understand about ENTJs, their Te puts information together logically first and over time they generate ideas about it based on the connections formed by Ni. 

As for me, the INTJ, I get an idea, seemingly out of nowhere, and just know it is right or that I am at least onto something. I have had this happen and immediately told someone else before giving it structure and justification with Te. That person usually asks how I know that or why I think that is true. At that point I have no answer since I lack justification for it. As an exercise I once wrote down several of the related ideas I had that came from pure Ni usage. The result was incoherent nonsense. Later, I realized rational justification for the connections between every idea I had written and got to the point where I could even explain it to others. 

Here is how I would explain an ENTJ process from what I know. Imagine giving a presentation on a subject you have put together based on logical connections alone. While you are giving the presentation, reciting the information you have compiled, new ideas and connections pop into your head that help you understand it to an even greater degree.


----------

